# Help! Legal issue oweing money one a filly!



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Odd, she owes you $1800 and you owe her $1500 and you two can't come to an agreement? Seems pretty straight forward unless she says she owes you nothing and you can't prove she does?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

LOL really all she would owe you is 300 bucks....which I'd just chuck up as a loss. Is she willing to give you the filly which would take care of most of her costs to you.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I take it you don't have the weanling in your possession yet (and I hope you've got this deal in writing). That makes matters a little trickier. I see it as you can: 1) Pay for the weanling in full, take possession with appropriate registration papers and then take her to small claims court for the outstanding wages issue or 2) Take her to court ahead of time and then settle on the balance of the weanling for payment or 3) Do a face to face with her (with results in writing) to secure the weanling as part of the outstanding wages.

Good luck and let us know how it ends.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Why did you continue working for her after she told you she was having money troubles? Did you get it in writing that you would be paid, if you DID then chances are you'll be able to take the filly and get the rest of your money without issue. If you didn't you can try to work it out between yourselves, but if nothing is in writing you might be out of luck.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Cannot wait to see how this turns out. I hope you get your filly.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Call your local labor board to see if they can give you some advice. 
If you get the filly, make sure she hands you the reg papers, breeding certs etc, in order to put the horse in your name. 
good luck


----------

